# is it ok to drink alcohol when on a cycle?



## BUCKY (Jan 23, 2012)

Not sure really what this will do to the liver, but I'm sure it will make it work harder, correct? I'm not an alcoholic but I do drink beer from time to time. Should I avoid it while on a cycle? I'm not a heavy drinker. I only drink a 12 ounce bottle pale ale beer (Flying Dog's Raging Bitch). In case you didn't know, pale ale beer is supposed to be good for the heart and bones (much like red wine) due to the silicon in its ingredients. Will alcohol have any interaction with the cycle drugs?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Jan 23, 2012)

He's not banned yet?


----------



## james-27 (Jan 23, 2012)

I dont understand why people get into this sport and still not take care of themselves. I'm sure a ton of people drink and eat whatever they want while cycling/weight training but to me it just done make since. Either be in it and committed 100% or dont do it at all.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 23, 2012)

when on oral steroids, try not to drink at all.


----------



## Dath (Jan 23, 2012)

vibrant said:


> when on oral steroids, try not to drink at all.



^^^ x2


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 23, 2012)

I get a little water retention when I drink on cycle. Not a good idea to drink on cycle.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 23, 2012)

This fucking reject is back?  That's it!!!!!!!!!  I'm deleting my account.


----------



## boss (Jan 23, 2012)

You actually should drink as much as you can every day! Its good for you don't listen to these guys bucky! Drink more and hit some concaine up too! A true staple to every cycle


----------



## Dath (Jan 23, 2012)

boss said:


> You actually should drink as much as you can every day! Its good for you don't listen to these guys bucky! Drink more and hit some concaine up too! A true staple to every cycle


^^^^
Lol I heard meth was a great Pre w/o supplement also


----------



## bdeljoose (Jan 23, 2012)

I heard if you stand on your head then put a funnel in your ass and pour beer into the funnel it's not hard on your liver.


----------



## pittymick (Jan 23, 2012)

boss said:


> You actually should drink as much as you can every day! Its good for you don't listen to these guys bucky! Drink more and hit some concaine up too! A true staple to every cycle


yep this coke increases your strength. followed with a carton of your favourite beer post workout


----------



## njc (Jan 23, 2012)

I love drinking as much as possible on cycle.  The alcohol acts as a diuretic and keeps me looking fairly lean while bulking.  Winstrol helps with this too.  Typically, Ill run Dbol and Anadrol together for a good bulk alongside with oral winstrol and around 8 or 9 drinks per day.  Its a great bulking/lean gains cycle.


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 23, 2012)

^^ Wow thats the same cycle im running right now!!!  Drinks split up in two doses 5am 5pm to keep blood levels stable...


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 23, 2012)

Anybody know what the half life is on a can of budwieser?


----------



## spartan1 (Jan 23, 2012)

bdeljoose said:


> I heard if you stand on your head then put a funnel in your ass and pour beer into the funnel it's not hard on your liver.



LOL................


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Took the words*



james-27 said:


> I dont understand why people get into this sport and still not take care of themselves. I'm sure a ton of people drink and eat whatever they want while cycling/weight training but to me it just done make since. Either be in it and committed 100% or dont do it at all.


Took the words out of my mouth...Either commit or don't do it!


----------



## Ceptor (Jan 23, 2012)

I drink on oral cycles, but I'm Irish. What's your excuse?


----------



## boss (Jan 23, 2012)

Thhese are all great options. Bucky is lucky to have us. I hope he is taking notes.


----------



## BUCKY (Jan 25, 2012)

great. looks like my Flying Dog Raging Bitch Pale Ale beer will be sitting in my fridge for over 3 months. Oh well. I've got 4 bottles left. My oral steroid is Anavar. I also use magic mushrooms from time to time, should I avoid this as well while on cycle? 



Vibrant said:


> when on oral steroids, try not to drink at all.


----------



## njc (Jan 25, 2012)

lmao


----------



## KUVinny (Jan 25, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> great. looks like my Flying Dog Raging Bitch Pale Ale beer will be sitting in my fridge for over 3 months. Oh well. I've got 4 bottles left. My oral steroid is Anavar. I also use magic mushrooms from time to time, should I avoid this as well while on cycle?



No way bro... Make a pizza with them and have at it!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 25, 2012)

I cut out alcohol all together there is no benefit to getting completely wasted. A glass of wine maybe but absolutely nothing else for me


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=32.729390,-97.111522
Sent from Tebows asshole
 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer182 (Jan 25, 2012)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> I cut out alcohol all together there is no benefit to getting completely wasted. A glass of wine maybe but absolutely nothing else for me
> 
> 
> ---
> ...



Exactly, I drink 1 beer a week.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 25, 2012)

Not a drop for me saving the money for gear


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=32.733952,-97.107376
Sent from Tebows asshole
 using Tapatalk


----------



## njc (Jan 25, 2012)

Alcohol sucks


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 26, 2012)

I just read that in some tests on lab rats given alcohol, there was an immediate boost in testosterone. I wonder if this has anything to do with bar fights.


----------



## colochine (Jan 26, 2012)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> Not a drop for me saving the money for gear
> 
> 
> ---
> ...



You should turn your geotags off unless you want BUCKY to come knock on your door looking for advice.


----------



## bundle (Jan 26, 2012)

IMO   rails (and i mean RAILS) of bath salts between my squats helps me really go heavy


----------



## BUCKY (Feb 1, 2012)

bro I was serious. I do use magic mushrooms. I've seen Arnold in one of his videos he was smoking marijuana. Not sure if he was on cycle. I don't smoke marijuana. I'm into psychedelics like magic mushrooms. 



KUVinny said:


> No way bro... Make a pizza with them and have at it!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 1, 2012)

Would you guys stop feeding this fucking troll?  I'm going to go into a test/dbol/anadrol induced rage and break something.  He's a fucking spammer and nothing more!


----------



## Dannie (Feb 1, 2012)

I am always more comfortable with drinking while on cycle, as it AAS stop you going into catabolic state.    
I don't go out often, only 2 to 4 times a month, but when I do go out I drink volumes, usually still drunk in the morning  

My only advice would be to not drink during and up to 2 weeks after an oral cycle.


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 1, 2012)

i like to rock up my test powder and smoke it


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 1, 2012)

Theres an entire television series dedicated to drinking alcohol and taking steroids!!

GTL!!

( of course IMO moderation is key)


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 1, 2012)

if you cant control alcohol though you shouldnt roid


----------



## KUVinny (Feb 1, 2012)

Please just let this thread DIE ALREADY!!!


----------

